# whats wrong with my fish ? - please help



## yiannakis (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey all for the past week my red zebra has been hiding and very unactive , wont eat e.t.c

today i have noticed she has white ?fluff? on her and red marks , all her scales have gone funny like shes sheding skin

*** seen her scratching on the crush coral and the rocks



this is what she looks like

please help


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

The experienced folks will weigh in soon, but in the meantime, they'll likely need this information to give you good advice:

Size of tank and other inhabitants
You maintenance schedule
Water parameters


----------



## CHK (Jan 12, 2007)

Possibly external parasite? You want to move the fish in a quarantine tank by itself if you havent done that already and treat both tanks. Are other fish showing flashing symptoms?


----------



## yiannakis (Apr 6, 2008)

found out it is Flexibacter aka Calumnaris

the fish has passed away , and my male kingsize has contracted it , im now using the best possible treatment i can legally get here in Australia all the good stuff is banned out side of USA

Myxazin is the stuff im using


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Lower your tank temp to 76 degrees slowly. This will help slow down the progression somewhat.

Columnaris is one of the most deadly fish diseases I've ever dealt with.

Squeeze in as many water changes as you can while treating. Keep the tank dark to minimize stress as much as possible.

Do you know the ingredients of the med you have?

Good luck!

Kim


----------



## yiannakis (Apr 6, 2008)

nope , the company wont realise the details of its ingredients

also the instructions state to not change the water for the 5day coarse

but hey its working my kingsizei is now eating again and his wounds are healing 

my water has gone green "the medicine has dye in it"

hopefully the disease will be gone in a couple of days today is the 3rd day of treat ment 2 more to go


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Sounds like it has malachite green in it...It may stain your tubing and silicone somewhat, but it will fade over a few water changes.

I'm glad things are looking up!

Kim


----------

